# Catahoula for a LGD? Yep!



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Now I wish I had a pic of him with our goats. But Cowboy aka Doper was giving to my fiances family as an ity bity puppy. They had no idea what we was... Catahoula's are not common around here. But he grew & grew, then started to kill/run off coons and possums from my MIL {to be} chickens. When I first saw him last summer I looked at my then friend now fiance in shock, "Don't you know what you have?!" I then told him....he is now in love with a breed he did even know existed last july.
Not only dose Cowboy keep the chickens safe, but he loves a little white tail doe who plays with him almost nose to nose. She even brings her fawns up here. And becaus of that I wasn't worried when we added goats to our growing little farm. It didn't take more then a few days for him to realise they would not play with him like his deer, and just a few short weeks for Cowboy to think of them as "his goats" and has run other dogs away from them. I can wait to see him with kid, both two and four legged. And he is not yet two years old.
I just wish he had papers, he is such a good representation of the breed.


----------

